# Nephrolepis exaltata



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

hello i bought a Nephrolepis exaltata fern from walmart and put it in my viv, about a week later it started to rot and died  so i went and bought 2 more figuring it was just a mishap, i put one in the viv and left one outt. the one in the viv also started to turn brown and rot so i quickly took it out while the other stayed perfecly fine? could it be the humidity? or lack of air flow?


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

How wet is your substrate?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Most house plants are not grown in the high humidity and dampness found in a typical vivaria. Given enough time, many plants will die back, then grow new foliage better suited to vivarium conditions.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

zBrinks said:


> Most house plants are not grown in the high humidity and dampness found in a typical vivaria. Given enough time, many plants will die back, then grow new foliage better suited to vivarium conditions.


That was another thought that had entered my mind. When I first set up my exo viv, I planted 4 korean rock ferns. All but one of them died back and then started shooting up new fronds shortly after. They are growing very well now.


----------



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

ok they are still in pots and they arent waterlogged so i dont think it was that, so should i just put them all in there and let them die off and see if they grow back?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

No, no, no--

Did I mention, no?

1) ZBrinks is correct, and here's why: Plants grown in pots develop root systems for pots. Pots drain. Go buy a Philodendron micans or Syngonium at Home Depot in a 3 1/2" pot; plant it in a vivarium and I guarantee it will rot--you essentially suffocate the root system (especially in wetter substrates). We have all seen this happen. Order the same plant from Black Jungle or Josh and it will usually live.

If you want, you can buy a houseplant and trim off much of the roots and plant it. although some plants hate that, such as begonias, ferns and some aroids (It works with Ficus pumila, Episcia, Cryptanthus). But I know for myself, I started having much greater success when I started using plants from terrarium companies, and/or used the Home Depot plants to make cuttings (Cuttings will usually root.) 

2) Tank substrates are different than potting soil; we know we should not use potting mixes as tank substrates. Before one says "duh," consider that it is not easy to remove a terrarium plant and stick it in a pot, either. Its root sytem takes a while to adjust, and its leaves will not appreciate the drop in humidity. 

3) Similarly, I grow some "houseplants" as perennial garden plants, such as Selaginella uncinata, Adiantum, Sinningia, Hemiboea, Rosemary, Saxifraga stolonifera, Dyckia, Ophiopogon (Mondo grass). And I'm in New York. They adjust well. But I would NEVER consider using their garden soil in a tank OR a pot.

P.S. I did not have success with Korean rock fern :-(


----------

